# Printserverbox und Suse 9.0



## jeck_drei (27. Februar 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Meine Printserverbox (Typ: Trendnet TE 100-P2U1P) mit der Möglichkeit an drei einzeln anzusteuernden Ports (2x USB, 1x Parallel) Drucker anzuschließen - am Parallelanschluß hängt ein Apollo 1200 - verweigert bisher standhaft jede Zusammenarbeit mit dem PC, auf dem Suse 9.0 läuft. Von meinen Windows-PC's kann ich ohne Probleme über die Printserverbox drucken.
Wenn ich den Drucker local am Parellelport des Linux-PC's hänge und ihn mit Yast2 konfiguriere, gibt es keine Probleme - der Druck ist einwandfrei.
Die Box ist vom Linux-PC auch problemlos erreichbar und konfigurierbar (über Telnet oder HTTP).
Versuche ich aber die Printserverbox über TCP/IP direkt mit einem Druckauftrag zu versorgen, kann ich zwar an den LED's der Printserverbox eine Datenübertragung auf den richtigen Port feststellen, zum eigentlichen Ausdruck kommt es dann aber nicht.
Die eigentlichen Druckereinstellungen sind die Gleichen, wie bei der Konfiguration local am Linux-PC - bis auf den Anschluß natürlich. Wenn der Drucker wenigstens irgendetwas von sich geben würde....
Vielleicht hatte jemand schon ein gleiches Problem und kann mir bei der Lösung helfen.

Danke


----------



## jeck_drei (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden: die Printserverbox wird nicht mehr direkt über TCP/IP-Socket angesprochen sondern via LPD. Das funktioniert, mit 'vorgeschalteten' Filter hervorragend.

Joerg


----------

